# Do i need a diamond stone, hard gummy and soft gummy? overkill?



## illmaticnyc (Feb 18, 2009)

i have the edge tuning file device from swix to sharpen.

do i need the following? 
diamond coarse swix deburrer 200 grit remove tough burs
hard gummy stone for medium and to polish
soft gummy stone finishing touches and remove slight rust

i figure id sharpen then debur with the diamond. smooth out with hard then polish with soft.

am i going about it wrong?
let me know what i do or dont need.

tks!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you really only need a fine-grit ceramic stone and a file guide

everything else is nice to have, but not completely necessary


----------



## illmaticnyc (Feb 18, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> you really only need a fine-grit ceramic stone and a file guide
> 
> everything else is nice to have, but not completely necessary


do you use the file to remove burs or do you use the fine grit stone to remove?


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

I believe that you use a gummy stone for that. The file is for sharpening the edges.

Don't quote me on this though, I normally just take my board into the shop to have work done on my edges.


----------



## illmaticnyc (Feb 18, 2009)

hmm so i wonder what the purpose of a diamond stone is


----------

